# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] Δεν δουλεύει ο συμπιεστης

## Γιάννης ΟΡΕ

Καλημέρα έχω ένα aircodition lg Αυτό με τον πίνακα το τετράγωνο..  Μετά από σέρβις το κλιματιστικό δούλευε για κανένα μήνα (όχι κανονικά για κάνα μισάωρο και μετά εσβηνε) τώρα δεν δουλεύει καθόλου ανοίγει το μέσα κανονικά και όταν πάει να ανοίξει η μονάδα έξω τότε σβήνει.... Το μόνο που είδα Εγώ είναι ότι δεν έχει καθόλου φρένο και πίεση (άνοιξα την βαλβίδα την εξω) και δεν έβγαλε τίποτα... το φρένο που παίρνει είναι το r410 υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην μου έβαλαν το σωστό και να το έχασε.... και γι αυτό δεν αφήνει την εξω μονάδα να κομπλαρει?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το κλιματιστικο ειναι inverter ή απλό? Στη συντήρηση πρόσθεσαν φρεον ? Σε ποια λειτουργία (ψυξη-θερμανση) το δοκιμάζεις?

----------

